# Pinarello Catena Lusso



## patpend2000 (Jan 31, 2006)

I picked this bike up last weekend at a garage sale, can anyone shed some light on it's age? It has a full shimano 600 6 spd SIS index shifting group.

The frame measures 54.5 ST and 55.5 TT, the frame has a columbus matrix sticker on the seat tube.

Kelly


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

I have to ask, how much did you get it for? It looks nice and clean. I have the same 600 EX parts and they ride and look great. 

Nice find

Bill


----------



## patpend2000 (Jan 31, 2006)

I hate to tell people what I paid, let's just say I paid about 1 day's worth of Starbucks coffee for it


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Wow, fair enough. That was a great find. Now does it fit you? And you should probally have all the bearings repacked before you ride that bike.

Bill


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

You got a SCREAMING deal.

Not sure of exact year of the frame, but the gruppo is from the mid '80s. Pinarello were using Matrix tubing on some of their mid level framesets in the mid-late '80s also. Paint scheme also fits with mid-late '80s.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

I just found a pic of a Catena Lusso from a 1985 catalog. Different tubeset, though (Columbus Aelle). The '87 catalog doesn't list a Catena Lusso, though. The color of your bike is officially called "Italian Ice".

So, your bike might be from 1986. That's my guess.


----------

